# Unex PCMCIA card with realtek 8139 chipset not working.

## Kogelvis

hello,

i would like to install gentoo on my laptop a toshiba satellite 1800-100 with a Unex PCMCIA network card wich has a realtek 8139 chipset.

when i start the installation i do

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> insmod pcmcia_core
> 
> insmod i82365
> ...

 

the output cardmgr creates is that he has een unsupported card in slot 1

if i modprobe 8139too i get the usual message that he cant load the module.

i searched the whole forum over here but i can't get the thing working while he does work in my actual redhat 7.3 distro 

who can help me please??

----------

## Gert

 *Kogelvis wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> i would like to install gentoo on my laptop a toshiba satellite 1800-100 with a Unex PCMCIA network card wich has a realtek 8139 chipset.
> 
> 

 

I've got a D-LINK PCMCIA card with the same chipset and I did make

a new install image for gentoo using the kernel PCMCIA stuff

you can see the discussion at : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=439

note that the image is getting old   :Sad: 

----------

